# Crc2-26



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

After cleaning track or loco wheels with crc 2-26 should I wait 4 hours to run trains?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

CRC 2-26 is a lubricant and leaves a protective residue.
I am using CRC QD (quick dry) Contact Cleaner which leaves nothing. 
"Your Methods May Vary"


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of us use plain ole alcohol to clean track and
loco wheels. Gets the gunk off with no waiting to dry.

Obtain, or make your own track cleaning car. An alcohol
dampened felt pad under a weighted car pushed by loco.
Commercial versions are available on line.

Easy way to clean loco wheels: 
Place paper towel with truck size spot of alcohol on track.
Run front wheels of loco onto the spot.
Hold loco by hand and raise speed control
to spin wheels in alcohol spot.
Repeat with rear wheels.

Don

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> Most of us use plain ole alcohol to clean track and
> loco wheels. Gets the gunk off with no waiting to dry.
> 
> Obtain, or make your own track cleaning car. An alcohol
> ...


But as several of us have been pointing out lately, there is a growing body of evidence that alcohol is not a particularly good way to clean your track. As with all other solvents, it CLEANS the track just fine, but a a polar solvent, it also contributes to micro-arcing, which is a primary cause of corrosion, hence contributing to the need to clean again. It also creates miniscule pits in the track surface, which over time add to the amount of crud that collects on your track. See the May 2019 issue of Model Railroad Hobbyist, or their "Run Like a Dream" series of how-to books for all the details. The magazine is a free download.

In this case, it turns out that what most of us have done for years isn't necessarily the best way, and those who recommend Wahl's Clipper Oil or ATF are closer to the mark than those of us who have been using alcohol.

For the OP, CRC 2-26 is actually in the "semi-polar" category, and the worst of the contact cleaners to use. Their "Contact Cleaner and Protectant" and WD-40 Contact Cleaner (not their regular lubricant) are the recommended products (after kerosene!). However, there is no need to wait for it to dry. You can run trains immediately. You might want to look at your technique, though. I spray the contact cleaner on a rag and wipe the rails. It leaves very little noticable liquid behind.


----------

